# Gorgeous glossy matt free coat!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have recently started giving Jasper dried fish skin treats again and in less that a week his coat is so soft and glossy! His coat has always been lovely but he was going through a spell where it was matting really easily, it's now beautiful and the hair isn't matting. I wonder if this could help with problematic coats that are prone to matting! Worth a try, jasper loves them! Has anyone else experienced this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Those fish skin treats are great. I don't find Max or Phoebes coats Matt too easily, but I do keep them short. They are also a lovely texture. Max is lovely and glossy and Phoebes is like a double chocolate caramel Magnum! Maybe it's raw feeding that does it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Double choc caramel magnum, scrumptious! Jasper's coat was quite low maintenance but for some reason it went a bit static and matted really easily! Since having the fish skins again it's gone back to being manageable again. Thank goodness x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Interesting, obviously the fish oils are nourishing his fur.....that and stinky bones!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My pair both like the fish skin treats - they have done a great job with teeth cleaning but not noticed anything with the coat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine love fish skins, I'm sure that they do benefit their coats - Chance always looks amazingly glossy and lovely and Molly - well, Molly looks perfect covered in mud and decorated with bits of undergrowth - we wouldn't have her any other way.
We need more pics of the gorgeous Jasper Max and Phoebe and their wonderful fish enhanced coats


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

heres my glossy coat Marzi! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He is *so* gorgeous and still looks like a pup :love-eyes:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's because his hair has grown again! He's ready for clipping, he's has a proper chubby bum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

JasperBlack said:


> It's because his hair has grown again! He's ready for clipping, he's has a proper chubby bum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noooo! He looks so nice the way he is.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I know! I love him this length  I only give him a trim I can't bear to cut him too short,I choose the puppy look over practicality any day  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph & ruby are the perfect length for me.... And a groom is imminent!
I'm going to get some fish skin treats - thanks for the tip x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I got these from pets at home, it's a large bag of 3 inch long pieces.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> View attachment 83978
> 
> I got these from pets at home, it's a large bag of 3 inch long pieces.
> 
> ...


Are they smelly??


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They are quite fish smelling once the pack is open - I usually buy a 2kg box from here http://www.fish4dogs.com/Categories/Dog-Shop/treats.aspx

My top tip is don't buy for delivery to work then have a week off or you may not be popular after the box has sat in reception for a week


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> They are quite fish smelling once the pack is open - I usually buy a 2kg box from here http://www.fish4dogs.com/Categories/Dog-Shop/treats.aspx
> 
> My top tip is don't buy for delivery to work then have a week off or you may not be popular after the box has sat in reception for a week


Haha I can imagine!
I think I'll try a small "sealable" pack to begin with


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I keep them in a large glass jar with a screw top... The whiff when you open the jar brings the dogs running


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> They are quite fish smelling once the pack is open - I usually buy a 2kg box from here http://www.fish4dogs.com/Categories/Dog-Shop/treats.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> My top tip is don't buy for delivery to work then have a week off or you may not be popular after the box has sat in reception for a week



Jasper likes the fish4dogs ones too. The ones I bought recently though don't seem to pong as much and are just the right size to give more than one throughout the day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I buy a bag occasionally, but I also dry out fish skin for Dudley when we are having fish ourselves, just cook the fish a little until the skin comes away easily, then I cut it into strips and roll or fold into treat size pieces then put in oven on a low temp until dry and crispy and you have free home made treats from something that was going to be thrown away!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oooh sounds good! Will give that a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh never seen these thanks for the tip and yes his coat looks lovely and glossy he is a gorgeous pup xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Believe it or not he's 3 in four months time. But he is still a pup in looks and spirit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww he looks very puppyish he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Some days he really does look like a puppy, especially when his coat is long  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I got salmon oil for Zorro. He refuses to eat anything that I put the oil over. Any ideas on how to get him to take it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I used salmon oil too but jasper wasn't keen either. Excellent for their coat though  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I use coconut oil.


----------

